# Mal was zum lachen / eine Warnung...

## sprittwicht

Je nachdem wie stark die Schadenfreude bei euch ausgeprägt ist.  :Smile: 

Zum Thema "Wenn Backup, dann bitte richtig":

Wollte gerade etwas aus einem alten Backup rausziehen, gespeichert vor längerer Zeit anlässlich einer gründlichen Umpartitionierung der Festplatte. Ein altes home-Verzeichnis, schön sauber verpackt als tar.gz. Dachte ich.

Das Auflisten des Inhalts brach mit einer Fehlermeldung ab. Merkwürdig. Also mal versucht komplett zu entpacken. Irgendwann wieder:

```
gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file

tar: Unerwartetes Dateiende im Archiv.

tar: Unerwartetes Dateiende im Archiv.

tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
```

Hm... Raucht da schon wieder eine Platte ab? Dann ein böser Verdacht: Dateigröße 2147483647 Byte, nähern wir uns da etwa der magischen 2GB-Grenze eines gewissen Dateisystems? Taschenrechner -> Dateigröße 1,99999999999 GB.

S.H.I.T.

Hab ich wohl mein schönes altes home-Verzeichnis auf eine FAT32-Partition ge"sichert". Dabei hat tar entweder keine Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt, als das 2GB-Limit erreicht war, oder ich hab's schlicht übersehen (kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen).

Nun ja, 2,7 GB konnte ich letztendlich wiederherstellen, wie groß das home tatsächlich mal war, die Antwort kennt nichtmal mehr der Wind.

Warum erzähl ich euch das? Winsel ich um Mitleidsbekundungen? Nein. Schadensfreude ist nunmal die schönste Freude, da wollt ich euch auch mal was zum lachen geben.

Und eine kleine Warnung mit auf den Weg: Immer schön die Einschränkungen eines Dateisystems berücksichtigen, bevor man ihm was Größeres anvertraut.

PS: kleines Happy End: Das home sieht relativ vollständig aus. Die Daten, die ich haben wollte, hab ich auch. Trotzdem, irgendwie ein klarer Fall von "AAARGHH!! DU IDIOT!!!"...

----------

## Rene-dev

tja, ntfs ist eben viiiel besser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wolle

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Mal was zum lachen

 

Nein, du tust mir leid. Jeder, der ein Backup macht und dessen Backup defekt ist, bekommt mein Mitgefühl.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aber ich lache über Leute, die wissen was eine Datensicherung ist, keine gemacht haben, und dann ihre Daten wiederhaben wollen   :Razz: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Nein, du tust mir leid. Jeder, der ein Backup macht und dessen Backup defekt ist, bekommt mein Mitgefühl.   

 

Dito!

----------

## Erdie

Wer benutzt den Fat32 für USB Platten? Sag jetzt nicht, Du hast noch irgendwo einen Windows Rechner, der das lesen können muß   :Laughing: 

----------

## l3u

Was denn? Mit dem FS-Driver kann man doch auch ext2 unter Windows mounten! (nicht, daß ich einen Windows-Rechner hätte *ggg*)

----------

## andix

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

>  Dann ein böser Verdacht: Dateigröße 2147483647 Byte, nähern wir uns da etwa der magischen 2GB-Grenze eines gewissen Dateisystems? Taschenrechner -> Dateigröße 1,99999999999 GB.

 

Ich glaube nicht dass du an die Grenze von FAT gestoßen bist, die liegt bei 4GB. 2GB gibt es bei SMB, und Linux hat auch irgendwann einmal eine 2GB-Grenze gehabt, ist allerdings auch schon einige Zeit her...

----------

## sprittwicht

Danke für's Beileid.  :Wink: 

Hm, USB-Platten? Wo hab ich was von USB-Platten geschrieben?

Zur 2GB-Grenze: Wo die genau herkommt kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, eine FAT32-Partition wäre jetzt aber der erste Verdächtige, der mir dazu einfällt. Dass deren Grenze bei 4GB liegt hab ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen, bin mir aber relativ sicher dass ich auf der Partition noch nie eine Datei über 2GB erzeugen konnte. Kann's vielleicht am Partitionstyp (0b statt 0c) liegen?

Kann es auch gerade nicht testen, weil auf der Partition nur noch 1,5 GB frei sind.  :Smile: 

Und ja, die ist zum Austausch zwischen Windows und Linux gedacht, hatte keinen Nerv mit irgendwelchen Dateisystemtreibern unter Windows zu hantieren. Hab zwar mittlerweile auch NFS unter Windows ans Laufen gekriegt, aber die Partition bleibt erstmal da. Muss sie ja, ist schließlich voll.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur 2GB-Grenze: Wo die genau herkommt kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, eine FAT32-Partition wäre jetzt aber der erste Verdächtige, der mir dazu einfällt. Dass deren Grenze bei 4GB liegt hab ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen, bin mir aber relativ sicher dass ich auf der Partition noch nie eine Datei über 2GB erzeugen konnte.

 

FAT32 unterstützt Dateien bis zu 4 GB Größe, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat32#FAT32. Die Beschränkung auf 2 GB ist Linux-spezifisch, siehe http://www.suse.com/~aj/linux_lfs.html.

----------

## hoschi

"Mit Windows waere das nicht passiert" scheint damit leider mal zu stimmen  :Surprised: 

----------

## Erdie

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> "Mit Windows waere das nicht passiert" scheint damit leider mal zu stimmen 

 

Solche Aussagen sind in diesem Forum nicht zugelassen und werden mit sofortiger Wirkung für ungültig erklärt   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   "Mit Windows waere das nicht passiert" scheint damit leider mal zu stimmen  Solche Aussagen sind in diesem Forum nicht zugelassen und werden mit sofortiger Wirkung für ungültig erklärt  

 

Nö, was wahr ist muß wahr bleiben und darf hier auch gesagt werden; schließlich sind wir nicht die Heise-Trollwiese.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*   "Mit Windows waere das nicht passiert" scheint damit leider mal zu stimmen  Solche Aussagen sind in diesem Forum nicht zugelassen und werden mit sofortiger Wirkung für ungültig erklärt   
> 
> Nö, was wahr ist muß wahr bleiben und darf hier auch gesagt werden; schließlich sind wir nicht die Heise-Trollwiese. 

 

Hast Du meine Ironie verstanden?

----------

## think4urs11

ich schon - und alle die sie nicht verstanden haben stolpern direkt als nächstes über die 'auch-mit-3-Promille-verstehbare' Variante  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf 2809 Posts ? Muß man dafür Gentoo mitgegründet haben? Oder hauptberuflich Forumsposter sein   :Cool: 

-Erdie

----------

## think4urs11

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie kommt man eigentlich auf 2809 Posts ? Muß man dafür Gentoo mitgegründet haben?

 

Man beantwortet ständig Fragen danach wie man zu so vielen Posts kommt natürlich, was dachtest du denn?  :Wink: 

Und nein, das deutsche Forum gibt es deutlich länger als mich hier online - schau mal in die deutschen FAQs, da findest du das genaue Datum.

Die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir übrigens bei den Leuten mit >6.000 Posts, ich für mich kann meine ~2 Posts/Tag im Schnitt gut vor mir und meinem Spiegelbild verantworten. Und als Mod postet man zwangsläufig häufiger als als User.

Und OT im OT-Thread sind wir außerdem  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie kommt man eigentlich auf 2809 Posts ? Muß man dafür Gentoo mitgegründet haben? Oder hauptberuflich Forumsposter sein  
> 
> -Erdie

 

Also ich kenne Foren, da hat die Mehrheit der Poster mehr als 2000 Posts. Und die hat man auch schnell zusammen.

----------

## amne

Circa 1800 von Think4UrS11s Posts sind sowieso sinnloses Smiley-testen im Mod-Forum.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

püüüüh

glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast... wo doch jeder weiß das Admins Postcounter nach Belieben (ver)biegen wie sies brauchen   :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Naja, es soll ja schließlich jeder auf seine Façon selig werden ;-)

----------

## Hossie

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Wie kommt man eigentlich auf 2809 Posts ? Muß man dafür Gentoo mitgegründet haben? Oder hauptberuflich Forumsposter sein  
> 
> -Erdie 
> 
> Also ich kenne Foren, da hat die Mehrheit der Poster mehr als 2000 Posts. Und die hat man auch schnell zusammen.

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

Na ja, Schlumpf sorgt ja fuer natuerliche Auslese.

>> Dem sein Bender gefaellt mir nicht. Gesperrt. <<

>> Denkt politisch anders als ich. Verwarnt... <<

----------

